# Most complex pop song ever



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

According to Beato anyway. It's fun watching him analyze it. Waaay too many modulations for a #1 hit. But it worked.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope. This one. 

I like the never-ending key changes at the end. Dave Gregory plays the best 12-string ever.


----------

